# Tough Day



## injun joe (Apr 8, 2017)

Had to put down my best friend (excluding my wife and kids) today. She picked up a lot of ducks and doves in her days afield. She was far from perfect and that's probably why we got along so well.
She came into my life as a rescue and as the bumper sticker says, "Who rescued who?".
I'll miss her something awful.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Dogs are a part of the family for sure.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks Fellas,
I guess no matter how many you outlive in your lifetime, it doesn't get any easier to let them go. Sure was quiet in the house this morning.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## GLS (Apr 9, 2017)

The best place to bury our old four-legged friends in our hearts.  Sorry for your loss; it doesn't seem right that the most loyal and loving creatures live so short a life.  We've all been there but that is no comfort past, present or future.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 9, 2017)

Its tough to loose a pup, sorry.


----------



## flatsmaster (Apr 10, 2017)

So sorry for ur loss ...


----------



## sjrwinder (Apr 10, 2017)

So sorry for your lose.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2017)

hate to hear this, it's hard.


----------

